#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Who are the biggest players in AI technology today?

## Bhavya

We all know the emerging trends of artificial intelligence and most of the tech giants like Amazon, Google and Apple investing in AI technology. Do you guys know who are the biggest players operating for artificial intelligence in 2020?

----------

